# Too many joke threads?



## driverrob (Aug 31, 2016)

Especially for a newcomer like me, the prospect of reading through hundreds of separate joke threads on here is daunting.
Does anyone else think that one, continuous joke thread would be much easier to access?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh that's disappointing - I thought there was a new joke  :wink:

The way it works is if you think of a joke, you give it a title and write it down. It gets highlighted as a new item. The joke is usually only the first post.

If you like a joke you can comment. Often people do this with a laughing face to show their appreciation etc. Sometimes there are no comments - just an eery wind noise and tumbleweed (often with mine). Sometimes (less commonly) people add another joke in similar vein and it becomes a thread of complimentary exchanges.

If we had one thread it would become very long and if people still responded in the same way, mostly full of laughing faces.

Someone new, such as yourself, would then not only have the problem of finding the jokes amongst all the comments but because the thread would be very long, you'd not read it all at once and would forget where you were up to when you came back to it.

At least with separate titles for each joke you get a chance to recognise those which you have read already and those that are new.

If the number of jokes is daunting then happily that shows that the place is full of comedians :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Actually there already is a continuous joke thread on the Mk3 forum .....
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1107970

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NP8 TT (Aug 7, 2016)

John-H said:


> Ooh that's disappointing - I thought there was a new joke  :wink:
> 
> The way it works is if you think of a joke, you give it a title and write it down. It gets highlighted as a new item. The joke is usually only the first post.
> 
> ...


What he said...! Haha


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

driverrob said:


> Especially for a newcomer like me, the prospect of reading through hundreds of separate joke threads on here is daunting.
> Does anyone else think that one, continuous joke thread would be much easier to access?


Your'e having a laugh aren't you


----------



## driverrob (Aug 31, 2016)

Moonwatcher said:


> driverrob said:
> 
> 
> > Especially for a newcomer like me, the prospect of reading through hundreds of separate joke threads on here is daunting.
> ...


No, not really. 12 years on PistonHeads forum, so I just got used to its easy to follow single jokes thread.


----------

